# What is left to fish for?



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

So amongst all the closures in federal waters, (triggers, amberjack, red snapper, gag grouper, red grouper) and most pelagics migrating south there wasn't much left to fish for. So deep dropping we went. Had Jack onboard Aqua Loco today and he was able to catch his personal best Golden tile and yellow edge grouper. The bite seemed to be a little off today but we managed a box full with 4 golden tiles, one yellow edge, and bunch of giant white snapper and mingos.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a hoss of a Tile. Nice job !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice fish and catch in general. Sounds like a good trip so kinda misleading thread title.

Big Golden Tiles but very well this week, especially yesterday.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Very nice fish and catch in general. Sounds like a good trip so kinda misleading thread title.
> 
> Big Golden Tiles but very well this week, especially yesterday.


How did y'all do Sunday?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's the way to fish right now. Good job with some great eating fish. Got any extra..!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the weather wasn't all that bad and the seas lay down toward the afternoon.
i love deep dropping for those tile and grouper. unfortunately, we didn't catch as many of those species as we did porgies. but, when you're filling the freezer, you keep what you can. there sure was a lot of white snapper in the 2 lb range.
thanks for a good trip, adam.

jack

edit: adam "hall pass" should have said sunday, not today.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Enjoy this deep water fishing while you can. The amount of pressure on these fish since everything else is closed is going to be ten fold. I predict that it will get harder and harder to find and put a nice box of fish together in the deep. That's if they don't shut that down as well, which is what will probably happen due to over fishing. What a great job they do of managing our fisheries. Lol They try to fix one thing and then cause another problem.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Hall Pass said:


> Enjoy this deep water fishing while you can. The amount of pressure on these fish since everything else is closed is going to be ten fold. I predict that it will get harder and harder to find and put a nice box of fish together in the deep. That's if they don't shut that down as well, which is what will probably happen due to over fishing. What a great job they do of managing our fisheries. Lol They try to fix one thing and then cause another problem.


Exactly what I was thinking. You see tons more deep dropping reports now than ever before.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All you have to do is look at the east coast where deep dropping is extremely limited. That's why I quit posting "spread" pics and posting the numbers of fish we catch. A couple highlight pics and that's it.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack ; Nice fish about time


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

What is the closest wreck you can catch tile fish from? Ive never caught one


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mfbt said:


> What is the closest wreck you can catch tile fish from? Ive never caught one


you probably won't catch any tile in wrecks. this tropical species lives in burrows which they make out of the natural bottom in water deeper than 500 feet. i think they call them tile fish because they live under the hard bottom that looks like a tile. if you set up a drift with a bottom rig, you might come across some. check the slopes, also. hope this is useful.

jack


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you! I dont think ill be risking traveling that far with a single engine, maybe ill find someone on here thatll let me pitch in for gas!


----------

